# 3 Box split - is SidexSide OK?



## Champy (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm preparing to do my first split of a double deep hive that overwintered well. I added a 3rd deep on top and they've already got about 7 of the 10 frames full of bees/brood now. My intent was to move one of the deep boxes off the stack to start a new hive with a mix of nurse bees / brood / honey frame - & add a mated Queen. The remaining 2x deep hive would have the original queen and some new empty frames to build out...and also honey supers right away.

My question is because of limited space, is it ok to move the split onto the same hive stand? Its a 6' long stand so each hive will be on opposite ends of the 4x4 rails with nothing between them. Also - how long should I leave the Split Queenless before introducing the new mated Queen? Any other advice around how to make this work?

Thanks


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

The spacing between hives should not be any problem. I would add robber screens to all of them though.usually 24 hrs to 3 days is best time to add a new queen. Simply insert queen in her cage, between two frames, and snug them up a bit to hold queen cage in place. Make sure they can chew through the sugar in the cage. Also, give the cage to open space between the frames of comb. Allowing her pheremones to be in hive better. Good luck !!! 😊


----------



## Ruggggus (Jun 23, 2019)

Keeping it on the same stand is fine, foragers will go back to the original hive, nurses and house bees will remain, so make sure you have plenty of bees. 
How long before introducing the queen depends on how you introduce her, if you're just dumping her in I'd wait 3 days. If you're letting them get to know her inside a cage of some sort that has a plug they remove, then the same day is fine. I'm not real fond of just dumping her in, if doing this it's a good idea to set her in caged so you see how they react to her and only release her if they are not hostile toward her. Congrats on a healthy hive! Soon to be 2.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

There are different opinions and experience with the issue of waiting a day or more before introducing a new queen. The time lapse motivates the queenless workers to start emergency cells on larvae on the frames. Once they have cells started on their own genetics they are less welcoming to an introduced queen especially one who may have been _off lay_ for a period of time. The queen may or may not be accepted and even if accepted the started cells will be continued. The emerging virgin, some 12 days later will then kill the introduced and laying queen. Been there, done that!

These negative possibilities are not guaranteed to happen but they do often enough that it is worthwhile taking precautions against it especially if it is an expensive or hard to get queen involved. If mixed races are involved seems to increase the likelihood of problems. 

I think installation immediately is preferrable before they get the notion of starting emergency cells. Alternative is to keep release candy blocked and go back and destroy any started cells before allowing access to the candy. Another option is to leave them queenless for a week while destroying cells then they are hopelessly queenless and have not choice.

There are other options and insurance methods such as push in cages. For more reading https://www.beesource.com/forums/sh...-queens-accepted&highlight=queen+introduction


----------



## Ruggggus (Jun 23, 2019)

Good thoughts! There always seems to be the.... but then there's this scenario.


----------



## Champy (Jan 24, 2019)

Is there any difference between reducing the entrance VS adding robber screens (that I don’t have)?


----------

